# Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?



## PCGH_Marco (8. Juli 2009)

*Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

Hallo liebe Leser! 

wir wollen von euch wissen, welcher oder auch welche Artikel euch aus der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 gut gefallen haben. Dazu haben wir einen Quickpoll mit Mehrfachauswahlmöglichkeiten erstellt. Die Redaktion ist sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis. 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 hat euch besonders gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglic*

Das Beste aus dem Extreme Forum natürlich.

Ich hatte diesmal mehrere Favoriten. So einen richtigen Überflieger Artikel gab es für mich nicht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 hat euch besonders gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglic*

[x] Aktuell: Intel Core i5
[x] Test: Nvidia Ion
[x] Praxis: Windows 7 für Umsteiger
[x] Praxis: Netbook in der Praxis


----------



## Uziflator (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

[X]Das hier

Test: 24-Zoll-LC-Displays
Praxis: Windows 7 für Umsteiger
Praxis: Das Beste aus dem Extreme-Forum
Praxis: Overclocking-Special
Praxis: Maximale Bildqualität


----------



## Micha-Stylez (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

[x] Aktuell: Intel Core i5
[x] Praxis: Windows 7 für Umsteiger
[x] Praxis: Netbook in der Praxis


Mfg Micha


----------



## Octopoth (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

[x]Aktuell: Intel Core i5[x]Test: Geforce GTX 295 2.0
[x]Test: Nvidia Ion

[x]Praxis: Ion-PC im Eigenbau
[x]Praxis: Overclocking-Special


----------



## Henninges (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

meine favoriten "waren", da ich das abo habe und die ausgabe schon "durch" bin :

Aktuell: Intel Core i5
Test: Geforce GTX 295 2.0
Test: Nvidia Ion
Praxis: Windows 7 für Umsteiger
Praxis: Ion-PC im Eigenbau
Praxis: 100 RAM-Tipps
Praxis: Das Beste aus dem Extreme-Forum


----------



## KennyKiller (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

Meine absolute Top Favoriten sind ION Pc im Eigenbau und Notebook Special


----------



## jaramund (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

Aktuell: Intel Core i5 
Test: Notebook-Special
Test: Nvidia Ion 
Test: PCI gegen PCI-Express 
Praxis: Das Beste aus dem Extreme-Forum 
Praxis: Netbook in der Praxis 
Wissen: Simultaneous Multi-Threading  - es gibt limmer noch Leute die meinen ein 3,4Ghz P4 is besser als nen 3Ghz C2D - und das s kaum mehrkernoptimierte Programme gibt

der Ion-PC im Eigenbau hat es nicht geschafft, denn da fehlen mir die Lautstärkeangaben - sorry


----------



## El-Hanfo (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

[X] SMT
Der Artikel dazu hat mir am besten gefallen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

Monitor fand ich ganz interessant, suche gerade einen 24 Zöller.
Das mit dem RAMs war sehr gut gemacht. 
Core i5 .... wers braucht. 

Overclocking ist immer einen Blick wert.


----------



## non_believer (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

[X] Praxis: Windows 7 für Umsteiger
[X] Wissen: Simultaneous Multi-Threading
[X] Praxis: 100 RAM-Tipps

Ich weiß schon warum ich eure Zeitschrift jeden Monat kaufe!


----------



## DerDriver (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

lasst Ihr die DVD´s noch bei ODS pressen?? 

die Qualität der DVD hat stark nachgelassen, diese rotiert lautstark im Laufwerk oder wird gar nicht erst gelesen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*



DerDriver schrieb:


> lasst Ihr die DVD´s noch bei ODS pressen??
> 
> die Qualität der DVD hat stark nachgelassen, diese rotiert lautstark im Laufwerk oder wird gar nicht erst gelesen


 
Mir ist aufgefallen, sofern ich die DVD mal benutze... 
dass es recht lange dauert, bis die DVD erkannt wird, bzw. deren Inhalt.


----------



## Traben (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

Weiss jetzt nicht was ich alles angekreuzt habe am meisten haben mich aber die 24" Monitore interessiert. Und die Bildverbesserungen von Grafikkarten.

Was ich klasse fand war die Radeon-Bibel!
Vieles wusste ich schon aber es war auch einiges dabei was informativ war.

Weiter so PCGH!


----------



## moe (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 08/2009 haben euch gut gefallen (Mehrfachauswahl möglich)?*

[x]praxis: 100 ram tipps
[x]praxis: das beste aus dem extreme-forum
[x]praxis: oc special

die drei fand ich am besten.


----------

